# Easy southern style Strawberry Shortcake



## irontide (Jun 12, 2008)

*Strawberry Shortcake*

*INGREDIENTS:*


*Filling:*

*1 quart strawberries *
*1/2 cup sugar *

*Biscuits:* 

*Pillsbury buttermilk Grands bisquits*

*Topping:* 

*Large tub cool whip*

*PREPARATION:*

*Rinse the berries under cold water; drain well. Hull and slice the berries; place in a bowl. Sprinkle with the sugar; cover and let stand at room temperature for about 1 hour. Cook biscuits to directions.* 


*The secret to this recipe is the biscuits.*


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Mmmm, I love strawberries. Thanks for the recipe Iron Tide.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 12, 2008)

Strawberry shortcake and bbq ... what goes together better than that!!!

Thanks for the recipe!! 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## irontide (Jun 12, 2008)

If you never had Strawberry shortcake with a biscuit before you are in for a treat.  Slice the biscuit in half and load it with berries.  It's alot better than sponge cake.


----------

